

OTCA metapixel - a Game of Life pattern that runs the Game of Life - JonnieCache
http://www.conwaylife.com/wiki/index.php?title=OTCA_metapixel

======
rheide
Geek beauty at its finest.

~~~
JonnieCache
Some of the meta-patterns in this blogpost are borderline pornographic:
<http://b3s23life.blogspot.com/2006_09_01_archive.html>

Especially the last one.

